# Leopard Gecko Turning white?



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 29, 2005)

We went to feed my brothers leopard gecko this morning and it had a sort of whitish colour on his entire body. Hes acting normally except hes all white. Is he shedding or something?


----------



## ScorpDemon (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah, if its covering the entire body, and its really really white.. he should shed within the next few hours


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 29, 2005)

definitely getting ready to shed. Be sure it has a humid hide. You wont see the skin after he's done shedding...as he'll eat it.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 29, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> definitely getting ready to shed. Be sure it has a humid hide. You wont see the skin after he's done shedding...as he'll eat it.


Cool! I was just coming back to the site to ask why I cant see his old skin(because we just checked on him and he was no longer white) I guess we had a first succesful shed.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 29, 2005)

One of my leopard geckos shed right after I first got her in - I didn't know much about them and she immediately went into her humid hide when I put her in her new tank.  I opened up the lid to check on her and was shocked (heh, and a bit worried) to see her wearing a "skin" hoodie.


----------



## Empi (Oct 29, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> One of my leopard geckos shed right after I first got her in - I didn't know much about them and she immediately went into her humid hide when I put her in her new tank.  I opened up the lid to check on her and was shocked (heh, and a bit worried) to see her wearing a "skin" hoodie.


It looks like he is about to go for a jog!


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Oct 29, 2005)

I know this sounds weird...THAT's SO CUTE!


----------

